
Chinese Hacking Is Alarming. So Are Data Brokers - goatinaboat
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/10/opinion/equifax-breach-china-hacking.html#click=https://t.co/uX0c3jTp5L
======
quantified
The article misses an important point. While sophisticated actors might hack a
broker to get the information, a sufficiently connected and funded actor can
just purchase it from them. See for example [https://www.tripwire.com/state-
of-security/security-data-pro...](https://www.tripwire.com/state-of-
security/security-data-protection/4-credit-bureau-data-breaches-
predate-2017-equifax-hack/)

